# Can you bill for Wound Vac w/ I&D procedure?



## LynnS.321 (Mar 11, 2008)

Can you bill 97605-06 Wound Vac with a I&D procedure?
Or is the wound vac considered the closing (inclusive)?
Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## mbort (Mar 11, 2008)

This is from the CPT Assistant--June 2005 page 9-11

Medicine: Active Wound Care Management

Question: Is it appropriate for physicians to report codes from the active wound care management series 97597-97606?

AMA Comment:Codes in the active wound care management series provide a mechanism for reporting interventions associated with active wound care as performed by licensed nonphysician professionals. These codes are to be reported by nonphysician professionals (eg, physician assistants, nurse practitioners, enterostomal therapy nurses, wound care nurses, physical therapists) licensed to perform these procedures. Only those individuals licensed by a particular state to perform the described services should use the codes to report services. As licensure varies from state to state, the applicable state laws and requirements determine who may perform specific types of services. For wound debridement performed by physicians, see codes 11040-11044


----------



## LynnS.321 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Wound Vac is performed same setting as I&D, billable?*

The wound vac is performed by the physician at the same setting as the I&D procedure without closure.  Can both be billed or is the wound vac inclusive?  I do not know of any other CPT code than the 97605-06 (NPP).   Is there another CPT code that is more appropriate or is the Wound Vac included when the physician performs it during I&D procdure? Can't a physician bill any CPT code in the CPT book? This is a huge debate in our practice.
Thank you so much.


----------

